# Single Motorized Faders that follow Track Selection in Cubase/Nuendo 11 just a scam



## snattack (May 27, 2021)

There are a couple of threads about this, but they're quite old.

First of all: Having iCON, Presonus, (maybe) Behringer and other makers claiming "full compatibility" with Nuendo/Cubase is nothing but but scamming people for money. Since they're based on HUI/MCU-compatibility in those DAWs, from what I understand, none of them has the ability to "autobank" when selecting tracks. The HUI/MCU is based on banks of 8 tracks.

This means that selecting any of the first 8 tracks works fine, but anything above that, the controller won't respond. Until you manually press the bank button to find the bank. Then find the channel.

Imagine this: A template of 1000 tracks, which is not uncommon today. You want to change the volume of channel 800. This means you have to press the bank button 800 times. What the f***. Is that considered compatible? It renders the controller totally unusable. So here I sit with two Presonus Faderports: Presonus dropped the native driver for Cubase/Nuendo on macOS, which means I have two controllers that I can just throw out.

Some people claim that Behringer X-touch Solo supports autobanking with a firmware update. Some others claims it doesn't.

From what I understand, the only controllers compatible are EUCon (Avid) and Steinberg CC121. The latter won't work in Logic, so I won't be able to switch between DAWs using that. And both are twice -> four times as expensive as the cheaper options, and huge sizewise, so it won't fit on my desk already filled with other things.

Does anyone have any idea about any others? And can someone confirm if the Behringer X-Touch follows track selection/autobank or not? All I want is a single fader controlling volume. And maybe pan, but volume is most important. I don't care about any transport buttons.


----------



## samphony (May 27, 2021)

That’s why i still use the v1 faderport. Although it won’t be supported post rosetta on the mac.


----------



## stigc56 (May 27, 2021)

The Avid Artist follows the channel selected in arrangement since the new update of both Nuendo and Cubase. I like it!
It's of course based on the Eucon protocol, and it seems that Steinberg and Avid finally decided to make it work after - 3 or 4 years???


----------



## snattack (May 27, 2021)

samphony said:


> That’s why i still use the v1 faderport. Although it won’t be supported post rosetta on the mac.


I have the V1 Faderport Solo, but I can't get it to work with Nuendo 11. It will loose connection and has to be re-added every time a new track is added to the project.

How did you get it to work?


----------



## stigc56 (May 28, 2021)

I don't have the Faderport. I have the Avid Artist.


----------



## babylonwaves (May 28, 2021)

snattack said:


> First of all: Having iCON, Presonus, (maybe) Behringer and other makers claiming "full compatibility" with Nuendo/Cubase is nothing but but scamming people for money. Since they're based on HUI/MCU-compatibility in those DAWs, from what I understand, none of them has the ability to "autobank" when selecting tracks. The HUI/MCU is based on banks of 8 tracks.


let's put it like this. The new FaderPort (and AFAIK the old one with a software update) uses HUI/MCU with Logic. And it follows the channel selection and gives you what you're looking for: a volume fader (and other things) which control the channel in focus. Maybe you're barking at the wrong trees?


----------



## jononotbono (May 28, 2021)

Yes, it is a scam 😂

I have an Avid Dock. It is a joy and works with Cubase and Nuendo. It instantly banks to any selected track (if you set it to) and yes it uses Eucon.

I thought the V1 Faderport banked (the new version does not) but reading a post above, it seems it may not anymore?



snattack said:


> And can someone confirm if the Behringer X-Touch follows track selection/autobank or not?


No, it’s doesn’t. Although someone online said they have got an X Touch semi working using some kind of script but it’s basically only going to lead to tears and misery.

If the Avid Dock is too expensive then perhaps a viable alternative for you is setting up a fader on a touch screen that can be set up via a Generic remote using command “selected”. I’m currently making a touch screen controller for Cubase/Nuendo and I have set up a fader to do exactly this. Obviously it’s not the same as a real physical fader but it’s surprising how quickly I get used to the convenience of having a fader on a touch screen. I end up tweaking automation data with a mouse regardless of when I use a real physical fader or not.


----------



## samphony (May 28, 2021)

The old faderport banks in Logic, Cubendo, Studio One and Pro Tools. 

In Logic under Rosetta the last v1 faderport driver works as expected.


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 28, 2021)

I have a Faderport 8 and indeed, it's too bad it can't follow which track you're on. You can move per bank (so per 8 tracks at a time) but yes... If you work on track 800 and your faderport is still on tracks 1-8, you need to turn the scrolling knob a few time to catch up...

I still like it though, and use it actually more for the midi cc.... Which, when switching to midi mode, makes you lose all the other functionalities of the Faderport... Damn.  

I guess the best companion would be a CC121 from Steinberg to complement that. Midi from the Faderport (but then, do you really need a Faderport?) and channel control from the CC121 that would follow the track you're on.

Please someone create a mix of all those functionalities in one controller! I'd buy it !


----------



## Jerry Growl (May 28, 2021)

My Frontier Design Alphatrack has survived a long way. It's just one motorized fader and it follows your DAW selection if you want it to, even shows the track name. Besides play, stop and jog you can add some personal functions or macro's if you want. 

I never felt the need to replace it


----------



## snattack (May 28, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> let's put it like this. The new FaderPort (and AFAIK the old one with a software update) uses HUI/MCU with Logic. And it follows the channel selection and gives you what you're looking for: a volume fader (and other things) which control the channel in focus. Maybe you're barking at the wrong trees?


In Logic, yes. I don’t oppose any manufacturer claiming compatibility there.

But claiming it’s fully compatible with Cubase/Nuendo: that is no more true than claiming a car is compatible with the road if it misses an engine. Sure you can push the car around, but it’s faster just walking. Same goes for having a solo fader that requires you to press the bank button 100 times to navigate in a large project.


----------



## snattack (May 28, 2021)

samphony said:


> The old faderport banks in Logic, Cubendo, Studio One and Pro Tools.
> 
> In Logic under Rosetta the last v1 faderport driver works as expected.


Exactly how did you set this up? With the native driver? With some special setting in the actual Faderport? I have the old one, if it is Faderport Classic (single fader) you mean. And it does not autobank with HUI/MCU. It will work with the native driver through a hack I remember I tried, but that causes Nuendo to loose contact with it every time a new track was added.


----------



## snattack (May 28, 2021)

Jerry Growl said:


> My Frontier Design Alphatrack has survived a long way. It's just one motorized fader and it follows your DAW selection if you want it to, even shows the track name. Besides play, stop and jog you can add some personal functions or macro's if you want.
> 
> I never felt the need to replace it


Yeah, I looked at that years ago, but it was discontinued before I got the chance to buy it.


----------



## snattack (May 28, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> I have a Faderport 8 and indeed, it's too bad it can't follow which track you're on. You can move per bank (so per 8 tracks at a time) but yes... If you work on track 800 and your faderport is still on tracks 1-8, you need to turn the scrolling knob a few time to catch up...
> 
> I still like it though, and use it actually more for the midi cc.... Which, when switching to midi mode, makes you lose all the other functionalities of the Faderport... Damn.
> 
> ...


The problem is that the CC121 is currently impossible to get hold of. Rumours says Steinberg is working on a new controller and that it will be discontinued.

The second problem is that it’s not compatible with Logic.

the third: there’s just so much stuff you can squeeze into a desk


----------



## snattack (May 28, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Yes, it is a scam 😂
> 
> I have an Avid Dock. It is a joy and works with Cubase and Nuendo. It instantly banks to any selected track (if you set it to) and yes it uses Eucon.
> 
> ...


So, via generic remote, it is possible to autobank? Do you have any guide/specifications? In that case, I wonder if it would be possible to use something like Transmidifier to convert/send similar commands to the Faderport for it to update both bank and track.


----------



## IFM (May 28, 2021)

This is the main reason I switched to an S1. If you have a tablet you can run the free control software to use for now.


----------



## jononotbono (May 28, 2021)

snattack said:


> So, via generic remote, it is possible to autobank? Do you have any guide/specifications? In that case, I wonder if it would be possible to use something like Transmidifier to convert/send similar commands to the Faderport for it to update both bank and track.


Via Generic Remote you make sure that the command is Selected track. So whenever you click on a track, it's selected and the fader will work with selected track. I've not tried with more than one fader. I have no need to. 

So in the generic remote, Device = VST Mixer, Channel/Cat = Selected, Value/Action = Volume

I bet anything is possible but you will need to find a gifted coder to help as it's beyond my skill set.


----------



## jononotbono (May 28, 2021)

IFM said:


> This is the main reason I switched to an S1. If you have a tablet you can run the free control software to use for now.


Yeah, since having an Avid Dock I just realise that all these years have been messing about. Eucon is the only way forward with Physical faders and banking. Works so well. Sure, it's pricey but most things amazing are.


----------



## John Longley (May 28, 2021)

Worth noting, that in addition to Eucon-- Console 1 Fader has a proper implementation of selected track (without banking). I have two generations of Faderports in the closet.


----------



## jononotbono (May 28, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Works so well.


I should also add. Sometimes, Eucon is a piece of shit. Rose tinted glasses. What I should have said is... "It's the best option there is". This is the truth. I apologise if I have been misleading. I've had a beer.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 28, 2021)

Console 1 Fader works like a treat in Cubase.


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 28, 2021)

I recently bought an Avid Artist mix here in the UK, and for a pretty good price too.

I got one from a company called SXPro.co.uk for £ 629.99 brand new. They still have some left, but they are now £ 699.99 (inc VAT) (There was a flash sale 10% extra off when I got mine..)

Even at that price, whilst many would consider it expensive, it works better than anything else, particularly when using Cubase quick controls for motorised Midi CC's (automation) - which is effectively the whole reason bought it.....


----------



## brek (May 29, 2021)

In Cubase 10.5 and the Fadeport classic (v1) works as expected here and follows the currently selected track. Only recently got Nuendo (11), but seems to be working there as well.

As I recall, this video was helpful in getting it set up properly:


EDIT: Sorry, just saw you were on MacOS. I'll see myself out.


----------



## colony nofi (May 29, 2021)

Yeah - the new avid S1 (8 faders) and yeah once you figure out setting up eucon properly, its an excellent system. (S3 is great as well and has a few tricks up its sleeve even though its getting on a bit)

CC121 is *NOT* discontinued as of this time. There def are rumors of new steinberg controllers, but there is nothing specific that they've officially announced - I'm not holding my breath,.
I've bought and returned pretty much all single fader units out there - and end up just using a mouse when on the road! The CC121 is built like a tank but too much for travel. I would not consider it a scam as such that they don't support auto selection, but its a downer for most folk.


----------



## snattack (Jun 14, 2021)

John Longley said:


> Worth noting, that in addition to Eucon-- Console 1 Fader has a proper implementation of selected track (without banking). I have two generations of Faderports in the closet.


Console1 seems not to work in Nuendo, only Cubase?


----------



## snattack (Jun 14, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> Yeah - the new avid S1 (8 faders) and yeah once you figure out setting up eucon properly, its an excellent system. (S3 is great as well and has a few tricks up its sleeve even though its getting on a bit)
> 
> CC121 is *NOT* discontinued as of this time. There def are rumors of new steinberg controllers, but there is nothing specific that they've officially announced - I'm not holding my breath,.
> I've bought and returned pretty much all single fader units out there - and end up just using a mouse when on the road! The CC121 is built like a tank but too much for travel. *I would not consider it a scam as such that they don't support auto selection*, but its a downer for most folk.


Explain to me, how would a Single Motor Fader be useful with high track count? Or – how would it ever be faster than just using the mouse? Even with low track count, trying to bank around until you find out exactly which bank the channel you want to change is, will render it useless.

I don't see any difference in claiming that it's useful i the same way as a car with no engine, or that would drive below walking speed. In theory it "works", but in practice it would be faster just walking. No one would accept that.

But I'm glad to hear that the CC121 might not be out of production. It might be due to the global shortage of semiconductors it's not impossible to fetch one.


----------



## snattack (Jun 14, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Via Generic Remote you make sure that the command is Selected track. So whenever you click on a track, it's selected and the fader will work with selected track. I've not tried with more than one fader. I have no need to.
> 
> So in the generic remote, Device = VST Mixer, Channel/Cat = Selected, Value/Action = Volume
> 
> I bet anything is possible but you will need to find a gifted coder to help as it's beyond my skill set.


Thanks, I'll investigate when I have time!


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 14, 2021)

snattack said:


> Yeah, I looked at that years ago, but it was discontinued before I got the chance to buy it.


There are a few Alphatracks for sale used on Reverb- $50!

Maybe worth a try?









Frontier AlphaTrack Compact Motorized USB DAW Controller | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com





There are others (you can search Reverb) but the price goes up. $80?








Frontier AlphaTrack Compact Motorized USB DAW Controller | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 14, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> I should also add. Sometimes, Eucon is a piece of shit. Rose tinted glasses. What I should have said is... "It's the best option there is". This is the truth. I apologise if I have been misleading. I've had a beer.


I have an artist mix, and it took a long while to get it to work consistently. I think this is because it works over ethernet cables, with networking and other things going in on ethernet, it makes connections difficult. I ended up buying a cheap ethernet switch/hub ($50) and found plugging through that to the computer worked best. Thankfully my Mac Pro 6.1 has 2 ethernet ports, so I put the artist mix and ethernet switch on a seperate output than my internet connection. That seemed to help. But I still have issues connecting from time to time. 

Other than that (making a connection so it will work) it’s been working well for many years. Yet I still can’t find a way to control CC #’s with it.


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 14, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> I have an artist mix, and it took a long while to get it to work consistently. I think this is because it works over ethernet cables, with networking and other things going in on ethernet, it makes connections difficult. I ended up buying a cheap ethernet switch/hub ($50) and found plugging through that to the computer worked best. Thankfully my Mac Pro 6.1 has 2 ethernet ports, so I put the artist mix and ethernet switch on a seperate output than my internet connection. That seemed to help. But I still have issues connecting from time to time.
> 
> Other than that (making a connection so it will work) it’s been working well for many years. Yet I still can’t find a way to control CC #’s with it.


It is *VERY* good at controlling midi CC's. I've written about it a few times here on this forum. (I use 4 audio + 4 midi CC on an old mix and now using S1's)

I use a program between eucon and cubase/nuendo to do it (BOME) but there's now others that have it working entirely inside cubase. You will need some dummy tracks in your template though.


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 14, 2021)

snattack said:


> Explain to me, how would a Single Motor Fader be useful with high track count? Or – how would it ever be faster than just using the mouse? Even with low track count, trying to bank around until you find out exactly which bank the channel you want to change is, will render it useless.
> 
> I don't see any difference in claiming that it's useful i the same way as a car with no engine, or that would drive below walking speed. In theory it "works", but in practice it would be faster just walking. No one would accept that.
> 
> But I'm glad to hear that the CC121 might not be out of production. It might be due to the global shortage of semiconductors it's not impossible to fetch one.


Single faders can be extremely useful for high channel count projects.
We here tend to use 4 faders (and 4 others for midi CC) but when I do run a single fader, I have it set to the attention track. So, any track in nuendo I press, the fader becomes that tracks fader. 

I use the "find tracks" feature *all* the time (and have a bunch of macros setup for it) - so anytime I want to say reduce the volume of strings, I'm one button on my stream deck (or keycommand) away from that group being on my fader. Etc.

I personally much prefer to write automation passes using a fader. Its a far more intuitive physical movement than using a mouse/trackpad or trackball. I personally find it far more precise. I'm far more likely to land in the spot I want when performing moves using a fader.

I like faders so much that at times I've used a piece of software hacked together by a friend that allowed me to modify ANY fader or pot / control on the screen using a single (midi) fader. There's some guys who made something much better using a knob - I think called Nob from memory. Its an excellent way of feeling your way through a project.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 14, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> I have an artist mix, and it took a long while to get it to work consistently. I think this is because it works over ethernet cables, with networking and other things going in on ethernet, it makes connections difficult. I ended up buying a cheap ethernet switch/hub ($50) and found plugging through that to the computer worked best. Thankfully my Mac Pro 6.1 has 2 ethernet ports, so I put the artist mix and ethernet switch on a seperate output than my internet connection. That seemed to help. But I still have issues connecting from time to time.
> 
> Other than that (making a connection so it will work) it’s been working well for many years. Yet I still can’t find a way to control CC #’s with it.


@Guy Rowland is the expert on this. Search here for some of his posts on setting it up.....


----------



## snattack (Jun 15, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> Single faders can be extremely useful for high channel count projects.
> We here tend to use 4 faders (and 4 others for midi CC) but when I do run a single fader, I have it set to the attention track. So, any track in nuendo I press, the fader becomes that tracks fader.
> 
> I use the "find tracks" feature *all* the time (and have a bunch of macros setup for it) - so anytime I want to say reduce the volume of strings, I'm one button on my stream deck (or keycommand) away from that group being on my fader. Etc.
> ...


I'm not questioning the use of a single fader as a concept. I've used one for 5 years, and it changed my life! That's why I started this thread.

My question is: In a 1000+ track template, having to press the bank button 100 times to change the volume of channel 800 (the only way the HUI now work due to the lack of auto-banking), how it that useful? With your setup, it would require a macro for every channel, and all new channels would need to be merged/adapted to that macro setup somehow, which would create a highly unflexible template and take ages longer than just changing the volume with the mouse.

The topic is about the fact that Presonus and other manufacturers claim the Faderport Solo to be "fully compatible" with Cubase/Nuendo. And I argue that the "fully compatible" is equal to claiming a car is "fully functional" without an engine. It is fully compatible with Logic and Studio One, because then, you actually have use for the fader.


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 15, 2021)

snattack said:


> I'm not questioning the use of a single fader as a concept. I've used one for 5 years, and it changed my life! That's why I started this thread.
> 
> My question is: In a 1000+ track template, having to press the bank button 100 times to change the volume of channel 800 (the only way the HUI now work due to the lack of auto-banking), how it that useful? With your setup, it would require a macro for every channel, and all new channels would need to be merged/adapted to that macro setup somehow, which would create a highly unflexible template and take ages longer than just changing the volume with the mouse.
> 
> The topic is about the fact that Presonus and other manufacturers claim the Faderport Solo to be "fully compatible" with Cubase/Nuendo. And I argue that the "fully compatible" is equal to claiming a car is "fully functional" without an engine. It is fully compatible with Logic and Studio One, because then, you actually have use for the fader.


Ah its all good - we’ve just misunderstood each other.

I’m talking about using single faders that *do* auto bank. Like the CC121, and the version 1 presonus fader (Which had its own custom drivers). Those are great.

I totally agree that those that use HUI as the protocol are going to be pretty much useless! I tried one myself and it was like pulling teeth. I agree totally that to claim the new faderport is fully functional is laughable at best. When I bought one, the shop involved was more than happy to take it back when I explained my use case / what wasn’t working (which is the same as what is being talked about here)

An expensive but very good alternative for nuendo is the avid dock. Given it uses Eucon, it all works as we like! (In the same way individual faders or groups of faders on the S1 work properly)


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 15, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> It is *VERY* good at controlling midi CC's. I've written about it a few times here on this forum. (I use 4 audio + 4 midi CC on an old mix and now using S1's)
> 
> I use a program between eucon and cubase/nuendo to do it (BOME) but there's now others that have it working entirely inside cubase. You will need some dummy tracks in your template though.


I’m using Pro Tools on a mac, but I’ll search for some answers. I actually DO own BOME, so perhaps I can use that to make it work.

My issue has actually been getting the motorized faders to PLayback the CC info, otherwise it’s no different than a non- motorized fader, which I have plenty of. I’ve actually gone to footpedals (I’ve got 4 volume pedals adapted to control CC1,2,3, and 11) just to be able to use both hands on the keys.

But if the artist mix could playback CC info.... 😊


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 15, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> I’m using Pro Tools on a mac, but I’ll search for some answers. I actually DO own BOME, so perhaps I can use that to make it work.
> 
> My issue has actually been getting the motorized faders to PLayback the CC info, otherwise it’s no different than a non- motorized fader, which I have plenty of. I’ve actually gone to footpedals (I’ve got 4 volume pedals adapted to control CC1,2,3, and 11) just to be able to use both hands on the keys.
> 
> But if the artist mix could playback CC info.... 😊


Short version - You need to be using Cubase, you need to set it up via quick controls, and control the MIDI CC's via automation.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 15, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> You need to be using Cubase


Ahhh, yes, major roadblock. I purchased Cubase a few years ago but it doesn’t work as well for me as Pro Tools (shortcuts, editing functions, etc).

Strange the Artist mix doesn’t work for this in PT, but Avid isn’t always known for forward thinking. 😄 I miss digidesign.


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 15, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Ahhh, yes, major roadblock. I purchased Cubase a few years ago but it doesn’t work as well for me as Pro Tools (shortcuts, editing functions, etc).
> 
> Strange the Artist mix doesn’t work for this in PT, but Avid isn’t always known for forward thinking. 😄 I miss digidesign.


... and for me, using the CC's as non-motorised is actually a better scenario! I don't like using automation for midi CC's... I rather the CC info as normal inside the midi clips themselves. Horses for courses.

I cannot see any barrier to using say 4 faders as midi CC faders - but non motorised - inside protools. You'd use 4 midi tracks to grab the midi pitch data that Eucon uses, spit that out to Bome, and have that transformed to the Midi CC conrols you want to control inside PT via virtual midi.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 15, 2021)

snattack said:


> The problem is that the CC121 is currently impossible to get hold of. Rumours says Steinberg is working on a new controller and that it will be discontinued.
> 
> The second problem is that it’s not compatible with Logic.
> 
> the third: there’s just so much stuff you can squeeze into a desk


The cc 121 is in stock at Sweetwater right now and I’m about to order one. I know that’s not helpful for your needs, but it is at least available.


----------



## snattack (Aug 16, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> The cc 121 is in stock at Sweetwater right now and I’m about to order one. I know that’s not helpful for your needs, but it is at least available.


Hello,

Thanks, I saw it in stock on Thomann too. I will probably also order one.

Best,
Andreas


----------



## snattack (Aug 16, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> Ah its all good - we’ve just misunderstood each other.
> 
> I’m talking about using single faders that *do* auto bank. Like the CC121, and the version 1 presonus fader (Which had its own custom drivers). Those are great.
> 
> ...


Ok, then we're on the same page 

I looked at the Avid dock, the problem is that I already have so much stuff on the desk, and the dock is too big for that unfortunately.


----------



## mauriziodececco (Aug 24, 2021)

AFAIK, the actual problem here is that the implementation of MCU for Cubase is incomplete; it is Cubase that do not send the right MCU message to the controller for autobanking. This is why, by the way, things like the Behringer X Touch One works with Logic and other DAW, but it doesn't with Cubase. And this is why you currently need something that do not use MCU, like the original faderport that has a specific driver, or the Avid toys that use the Eucon protocol.

By the way, while we can rightfully be angry at those people that claim Cubase compatibility without a proper and complete test (they should just claim MCU compatibility), that will not solve the problem: there is nothing that people in Behringer can do to make the X Touch One autobanking works with Cubase, because they do an MCU based controller.

The only people that can solve the problem is in Steinberg; they should complete/fix the implementation of MCU on order to get objects like the X Touch One to work; they may be more interested in selling their stuff, or they just have more important bug to fix.

For your information: the information i am posting is distilled from an old and very long thread in GearSlutz (now GearSpace) that i studied before buying the X Touch One; i believe the OP know it as well .

Maurizio


----------



## snattack (Aug 31, 2021)

mauriziodececco said:


> AFAIK, the actual problem here is that the implementation of MCU for Cubase is incomplete; it is Cubase that do not send the right MCU message to the controller for autobanking. This is why, by the way, things like the Behringer X Touch One works with Logic and other DAW, but it doesn't with Cubase. And this is why you currently need something that do not use MCU, like the original faderport that has a specific driver, or the Avid toys that use the Eucon protocol.
> 
> By the way, while we can rightfully be angry at those people that claim Cubase compatibility without a proper and complete test (they should just claim MCU compatibility), that will not solve the problem: there is nothing that people in Behringer can do to make the X Touch One autobanking works with Cubase, because they do an MCU based controller.
> 
> ...


Presonus did have a native driver that worked for Cubase/Nuendo bypassing the internal MCU-implementation where autobanking worked. It still exists on Windows. It worked up until Cubase 8 or 9, after that they abandoned it on macOS.

I too understand that Steinberg is the culprit, but that’s not the point. The point is Presonus, Behringer, etc claiming full compatibility with Cubase/Nuendo in the marketing material – when it in reality is completely unusable – is simply wrong.


----------



## JamieLang (Aug 31, 2021)

I think blaming Steinberg is technically incorrect. Name an app that isn't Presonus's own STudio One or Apple's Logic that this two way "autobanking" works. 

The problem is the MCU protocol, which LPX and Studio One does not use.

The old faderport had a proprietary add on for Cubendo. If it stopped working in v9, it was probably a 32bit add on code. So they issued some update that makes them use MCU instead--which will not autobank with any DAW.

This is why the CC121 works as you want it to. It's why Avid's Eucon things work as you want it to. The MCU protocol is like 25+ years old. Why Froentier used proprietary add ons for theirs stuff...they've been out of business for 15 years and their 64bit add on STILL WORKS in Cubase 10.5 for me for Tranzport remote...Presonus has updated old Fadeerports to NO LONGER work as designed...pretty sure theyr'e still in business.

Honestly...this is a big deal that Presonus f'D this, but put the balme where it needs to be--they modified these units' drivers to communicate MCU and abandoned their add ins. For profit. It's easier to NOT write code for any DAW. That's how an antique protocol continues to be used. Everything "supports" MCU to some degree (not always usefully)...so, you make a box, it has to work with "everything"...so they go "well--use MCU".


----------



## mauriziodececco (Sep 2, 2021)

JamieLang said:


> I think blaming Steinberg is technically incorrect. Name an app that isn't Presonus's own STudio One or Apple's Logic that this two way "autobanking" works.


I do not want to blame anybody. The question is simply: who can do something so that X Touch One and the other MCU based controllers works with Cubase ? The answer, wrt this specific products, is "Steinberg". The fact that there are two DAWs that works means that is possible.

For the rest, i fully agree with you: MCU is old, MIDI is old, and the fact that the music industry is still hanging on their limitation instead of using more recent technologies is something that as a IT guy i simply cannot understand.

A note about proprietary extensions or drivers: it is *never* a long term solution: every product (not only music oriented) based on this kind of solutions have a limited lifespan (a few years, at best), because of essentially long term instability of OSs internals. While you can write user level software that still works after many years (decades, sometimes), this is not true about kernel/OS level code, where the low level interfaces changes, on Mac and on Windows; so, unless the product company do not have very strong internal competences on low end OS APIs, and a strong strategic interest to keep these competences alive, it is a no go.

Some recent exemple in my technical life: Mackie hybrid mixer, OWC USB C hub, Contour Shuttle Pro, all gone because they stopped fully working following an OS change ...

Maurizio


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

snattack said:


> The point is Presonus, Behringer, etc claiming full compatibility with Cubase/Nuendo in the marketing material – when it in reality is completely unusable – is simply wrong.


Ah, good to read, I almost bought FP V2. I'd be fine with the CC121 for Cubase if it wasn't so big, I only need the fader and transport. But that's probably why Steinberg doesn't get MCU shored up, it's a conflict of interest. Forget us users, lol.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

brek said:


> In Cubase 10.5 and the Fadeport classic (v1) works as expected here and follows the currently selected track. Only recently got Nuendo (11), but seems to be working there as well.
> 
> As I recall, this video was helpful in getting it set up properly:
> 
> ...



I'm on Windows and it WORKED! Thank you! I'm going to post a new thread with the needed files in DropBox. Thank you for finding this video!


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

Here you go... this post has a link to the files, video and instructions:






FINALLY: How to get the V1 FaderPort to work perfectly with Cubase (WINDOWS ONLY - Sorry!)


So @brek posted a great video about how to get a V1 FaderPort working with Cubase. I followed it all and it WORKS. I can tap any channel on my 15" touchscreen I use for the mixer, and the FaderPort runs it! Everything works, mute/solo/read/write, transport, all of it. I'll post the video below...




vi-control.net


----------



## JamieLang (Sep 18, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> But that's probably why Steinberg doesn't get MCU shored up, it's a conflict of interest.


Once again, Studio One nor Logic uses MCU protocol at all to talk to the units. 

It's not a Steinberg implementation, which is THE BEST IN THE BUSINESS...barre none, that's the issue--it's the Presonus released a NEW single fader box in 2020'ish that uses MCU protocol because they are LAZY AF. They know better--that's why THEY dont' use MCU to talk to their own unit in Studio One....if anyone is cynically screwing users--it's Presonus. They both KNEW that MCU wouldn't work for a single fader, and made it anyway, offering a band aid ONLY to their own DAW users.


----------



## Blakus (Sep 18, 2021)

I am grumpy that my beautifully built Presonus Faderport (the new single fader edition) is basically useless in Cubase. Auto banking seems like it would be such a “no brainer” feature in all DAWS. Surely it wouldn’t take long for Steinberg, or PreSonus, or some clever code wizard in their basement to make a solution. Oh well, guess it will continue to be the studio door-stop.


----------



## M_Helder (Sep 18, 2021)

Blakus said:


> I am grumpy that my beautifully built Presonus Faderport (the new single fader edition) is basically useless in Cubase. Auto banking seems like it would be such a “no brainer” feature in all DAWS. Surely it wouldn’t take long for Steinberg, or PreSonus, or some clever code wizard in their basement to make a solution. Oh well, guess it will continue to be the studio door-stop.


Same here, only stuck with iCON Platform Nano instead. 

God, I wish I could return it.


----------



## snattack (Sep 20, 2021)

I purchased a CC121. It works perfectly. $400 later.


----------



## badgerboy (Oct 21, 2021)

Is there even a workaround that allows the faderport 2 to go to the track you've selected onscreen by pressing a button or something, rather than having to scroll through all your tracks with the dial everytime? Otherwise the thing just slows me down!


----------



## badgerboy (Oct 25, 2021)

Maybe it would help to upvote these questions on the presonus website to make them aware how many people are p!ssed off with this. Maybe not of course but....






Is it possible to scroll through banks on Cubase? - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


I can't seem to figure out how to scroll through banks. With a 200+ track session, it is quite ... me an answer. Faderport 2018 on Cubase 9.5/10.



answers.presonus.com










Faderport v2 would follow tracks using mouse selection over more than 8 tracks - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


I discussed this topic with Nick https://support.presonus.com/hc/en-us/requests/681258 setup : ... good feature for the future best regards David



answers.presonus.com


----------



## curry36 (Nov 14, 2021)

John Longley said:


> Worth noting, that in addition to Eucon-- Console 1 Fader has a proper implementation of selected track (without banking). I have two generations of Faderports in the closet.


How is that working exactly? Can you specify one of those 10 faders to be always in synch with the selected track? 

I just bought my Faderport V2 because I got trapped by the snake oil that it would 'work' with all DAWs. And I'm mad because the hardware is very good! The fader feels solid, the size is small, just one fader - all I wanted. 

Now I need an alternative. Something that works with Cubase and Ableton. I would consider more than just a single fader if the device is not too big but I'm having problems to understand how the synch to selected tracks works when having multiple faders and a big project.


----------



## bmiranda (Nov 15, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Via Generic Remote you make sure that the command is Selected track. So whenever you click on a track, it's selected and the fader will work with selected track. I've not tried with more than one fader. I have no need to.
> 
> So in the generic remote, Device = VST Mixer, Channel/Cat = Selected, Value/Action = Volume
> 
> I bet anything is possible but you will need to find a gifted coder to help as it's beyond my skill set.


I have a Nektar Impact LX88 midi controller keyboard and I can control the volume of the selected track using this method. I assigned the master fader to control volume automation for the selected track.
I'm thinking about buying a new controller with motorized faders, X-Touch, FaderPort, Icon Platform M+ are among my choices...are you saying that none of these controllers follow the selected track? If they only work by selected banks I will then have to look for other options (have a template of 850 tracks).


----------



## curry36 (Nov 16, 2021)

bmiranda said:


> I have a Nektar Impact LX88 midi controller keyboard and I can control the volume of the selected track using this method. I assigned the master fader to control volume automation for the selected track.
> I'm thinking about buying a new controller with motorized faders, X-Touch, FaderPort, Icon Platform M+ are among my choices...are you saying that none of these controllers follow the selected track? If they only work by selected banks I will then have to look for other options (have a template of 850 tracks).


Yes.. it's impossible to believe - hopefully there is a slim solution to this issue!

For now I think that commiting to the CC 121 + an 8-fader bay (one of those you mentioned) in which you need to change the banks manually is the best trade of. With the CC 121 you get the motorized fader for your selected track, which you need 95% of the time. And with the not-following 8 fader-bank you could just jump to the bank with your busses and make some mixing of strings/drums/whatever with more than 1 fader at a time. No need to use the 8 faders in a normal composing situation with 850 tracks in a a template I'd say, that you got the CC 121 for.

I also discovered some guy who made the CC 121 compatible with Ableton Live (including track following) so I guess this would be a very expensive solution for one fader, but one that works for my application.

Here is the link if somebody is interested:








[Solved] Use your CC121 with Ableton Live!


I’m a Cubase user since day one and I’m using the CC121 since a few years now. I’m very happy with it. I’m so happy with it, that I started to miss it during my work with Ableton Live. However, I didn’t find any driver/support for the CC121. So, I decided to create my own Python Remote Script...




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## bmiranda (Nov 16, 2021)

curry36 said:


> Yes.. it's impossible to believe - hopefully there is a slim solution to this issue!
> 
> For now I think that commiting to the CC 121 + an 8-fader bay (one of those you mentioned) in which you need to change the banks manually is the best trade of. With the CC 121 you get the motorized fader for your selected track, which you need 95% of the time. And with the not-following 8 fader-bank you could just jump to the bank with your busses and make some mixing of strings/drums/whatever with more than 1 fader at a time. No need to use the 8 faders in a normal composing situation with 850 tracks in a a template I'd say, that you got the CC 121 for.
> 
> ...


Thank you for enlightening me about this! Glad I found this topic before buying one of the mentioned controllers.
It seems nowadays is hard to get hands-on a CC121. I guess I'll have to stick with my Nektar for volume automation for some time.

You're right, although my template has 850 tracks they are routed to several busses (about 30), so it would be easy to bank. The problem is when I want to record automation directly in one of those 850 tracks...
I don't want to hijack this post, but my first post here in vi-control was about what controller should I buy, and one of the questions was if many of you record volume automation in more than one fader at a time. I guess, as you say, 95% of the time I will only need one fader!


----------



## Paulogic (Nov 16, 2021)

isnt' the Behringer X-touch one an affordable subtitute for the CC121?
If it only controls the track selected, this could be the way to go, not?
I don't have one, just wondering...


----------



## bmiranda (Nov 16, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> isnt' the Behringer X-touch one an affordable subtitute for the CC121?
> If it only controls the track selected, this could be the way to go, not?
> I don't have one, just wondering...


From what I've been reading here, it seems it doesn't allow track selection, only track banks.


----------



## curry36 (Nov 16, 2021)

Yes, and that seems to be the problem with all of those devices. Having a newly bought Faderport V2 right next to me that I will sent back this week. 

CC 121 seems to be the only solution for Cubase and Ableton. If you are on Studio One thought, the Faderport V2 works fine! Not sure about Logic. 

There is one more product, from what I've read the old Frontier Design Alphatrack got a firmware update at some point to allow for track select. It's even quite cheap to get used (not being produced anymore). BUT it is in fact the most ugly looking piece of studio gear I've ever seen.. I'm not very picky with looks if the gear does the job, but this.. 

However I'll rethink about getting either the CC 121 or the Alphatrack as the price difference is 300 bucks. If the look doesn't bother you, try to grab some secure information about the Alphatrack's track select - not sure where I've read about that so you might check for yourself first.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 16, 2021)

bmiranda said:


> I have a Nektar Impact LX88 midi controller keyboard and I can control the volume of the selected track using this method. I assigned the master fader to control volume automation for the selected track.
> I'm thinking about buying a new controller with motorized faders, X-Touch, FaderPort, Icon Platform M+ are among my choices...are you saying that none of these controllers follow the selected track? If they only work by selected banks I will then have to look for other options (have a template of 850 tracks).


Yeah, that’s exactly what I am saying. The original faderport did apparently (I never bought one) but not the new one.

Really you need to buy a fader unit that uses Eucon. Or the Steinberg Fader.


----------



## curry36 (Nov 17, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah, that’s exactly what I am saying. The original faderport did apparently (I never bought one) but not the new one.
> 
> Really you need to buy a fader unit that uses Eucon. Or the Steinberg Fader.


I fear that the original classic Faderport is only working under Windows.


----------

